#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Thermoflow 19.0

## bajwa75

Can any one share following software's source for all the forum members:

1- ThermoFlow 19.0
2- BRE Promax 3.0
3- FlareSim 2.2
4- Paramarine 6.1
5- ShipConstructor 2008 or newer
6- OrcaFlex 9.2 or newer


7- CodeWare Compress 6263

bajwa75@hotmail.comSee More: Thermoflow 19.0

----------


## Bacilo

Can anyone share "Design builder" sofware?

Regards

----------


## josefreitas

I can find TF19 but i need the emulator. Who can do that.

----------


## bajwa75

Please share TF 19, it will be start for further work.

----------


## josefreitas

> Please share TF 19, it will be start for further work.



To run this it is necessary to have the emulator of the dongle. Can you find that? If you find then send to me and i sent TF19

----------


## khubar

If someone could kindly share TF19.0 source, it might also be possible to ----- without need of dongle & Emulator.

----------


## milca84

Hi,
I have software (thermoflow 19) and dongle. Somebody emulated it for me but it's a trial version of the emulator. If somebody has good knowledge about dongle emulation we could get a full working emulator.

----------


## khubar

Please share the source. I hope, I could help: 
khubar@hotmail.com

----------


## diaz1887

nice share man

----------


## josefreitas

Who is able to @rack TF19 without check the content of the hardlock? Send an email.

----------


## bajwa75

I can help u,
I need source link only for TF19 or upload on rapidshare.com
bajwa75@hotmail.com

----------


## LOST

please share it for me, i am going to make an emulator for it with other help of my friends,
i will share the emulator. just by email.
the_losts40@yahoo.com

----------


## rebeca72

please share the emulator if you made it.
i have version 20 installation files, can anyone make a -----?


rebeca_72@live.comSee More: Thermoflow 19.0

----------


## rebeca72

please share if you made any emulators.
i have version20 installation files.
can anybody make a license?
rebeca_72@live.com

----------


## cloudswhite

Please send me TF20 install files.
Thanks

Best regards

kipohome@yahoo.com

----------


## Galliani

i need any TF....INSTALL FILES and...********...

galliani@terra.es

Thanks in avanced

----------


## lubl

if the source of Thermoflow 20 that you have, is complete, I can emulate it and send to you

----------


## LOST

i have 19 installations.
the_losts40@yahoo.com

----------


## josefreitas

I have TF19 suite but is missing the -----. PLease send an email to jose_manuel_freitas@yahoo.com

----------


## josefreitas

your 19 runs or they need the dongle?

----------


## servidor

Lost!
De verdad necesito ese programa serias tan amable de facilitarlo!
Gracias de antemano por tomarte la moletia de leerme

----------


## LOST

Servidor,
Lo siento. Acabo de archivos de instalaci&#243;n.
si usted tiene cualquier versi&#243;n de Thermoflow por favor compartir conmigo.
gracias

----------


## josefreitas

To everybody 
I have onle TF19 suite w/ medi---cine. In this moment one friend of this forum try to find the medi---cine. If is sucessfull we can share.

----------


## Galliani

> To everybody 
> I have onle TF19 suite w/ medi---cine. In this moment one friend of this forum try to find the medi---cine. If is sucessfull we can share.



I think it is easier to share the program for to make mecidine...

Regards

----------


## bucaro77

Does anyone can share this.

See More: Thermoflow 19.0

----------


## josefreitas

wait until i find the ********

----------


## lubl

Dose any one have Thermoflow ver 20 (with or without ********)???

ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com

----------


## xtreme200x

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Pass: uploaded_by_xtreme200x
Download and enjoy! 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## ambhad

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



The password is not working. kindly help

----------


## LOST

please explain what is it?
is it demo version or not?
dose it have ----- inside?
thanks

----------


## dau

the password is working! it has medic... but how to use it?
thanks for the help!
ciao!

----------


## wilson.bibe

Thanks Sir Xtreme200X

----------


## alwaw911

> the password is working! it has medic... but how to use it?
> thanks for the help!
> ciao!



*IT WORKS!!!*

hi all,

hey ambhad/LOST/dau, xtreme200x decided (at last) to share here so plz be grateful and 'use your wits a little' guys :
*password given with underscore/program WORK perfectly and it sure is a nice contribution* - :Smile: , it's really 'EASY as shit' to use the cr@cks provided : just copy/paste them and overwrite those in the main directory...but pb *this is just a Thermoflow 18 Demo/not the full version* , and those-----s provided are useless (unless i missed sth ?!)  :Confused: ; see below :

-by double-clicking the shortcut you first get the nice common welcoming page 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links];

-but starting e.g GTPro you soon see that it's still just a Demo (same with all other modules)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links];

-confirmation within GTPro by this dialog
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links];

-next you decide to replace dll/4 exe cr@cks in the main folder in Program files and u can see the difference : everything seems great and 'licensed to gsq_cr@cker' (by china.good...hmm, rather china.bad!, ok bad joke)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

-so yes, seems that the 4cr@cked modules (GTPro/GTMaster/SteamPro/SteamMaster) look ok but then you start Thermoflex and have this unpleasant surprise
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

-it's Thermoflex Lite here...should still be fine but this 20components-max limitation means you CAN't handle larger models/designs and is quite
'stringent' in practice, right??...'Full' & 'Lite' look as different as 'Day' & 'Night', no?? 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

-what do i mean by 'can't handle' ?, it means you can't compute them within Thermoflex, for instance i opened Sample file S1-10 then tried to compute it...here comes tada
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

....so obviously; i'm simply wondering WHY your buddy managed (successfully) to cr@ck the 4 .exe and not the last/most important one
TFlex.exe (9.56 Mb) i.e Thermoflex...i guess he could have done it in a cinch, or is it NOT included in the rar archive 'on purpose', hmm ???

Regards anyway.

----------


## xtreme200x

Ure welcome!  :Big Grin:

----------


## xtreme200x

I have 20 version... Ill share if can help me looking for DHI Mike Zero 2010 or 2009 with full modules activated, or Irricad 9.50 or higher
Contact me by PM 
Thanks!

----------


## alwaw911

> I have 20 version... Ill share if can help me looking for DHI Mike Zero 2010 or 2009 with full modules activated, or Irricad 9.50 or higher
> Contact me by PM 
> Thanks!



What is that 'DHI Mike Zero 2010' or 'Irricad 9.50' ??,...SORRY guy, i'm not in this business and know neither of these programs, btw if i had those i'd PREFERRED posting/sharing them in a related thread in this Forum for all people interested/or who might be...pm not needed.

----------


## dau

absolute agree with alwaw911! This is a share community, the privat message should not be needed


Thanks!See More: Thermoflow 19.0

----------


## lagr

Please try this TFLEX.exe (9.562 MB) and say if run with more than 20 components.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alwaw911

> Please try this TFLEX.exe (9.562 MB) and say if run with more than 20 components.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



+1 lagr, YES IT WORKS thx and this *'20-component limitation'* in Thermoflex is now lifted indeed  :Cool: , see :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

...i read elsewhere that xtreme200x is from South America, so 'is that you lagr here from Brazil and xtreme200x are one and SAME person or not' ?!, i guess so...and btw, WHAT can be the interest in using 2+/or several pseudos (if there ever was any) in this Forum ?  :Confused: ...

So, *Great share not seen elsewhere* i think here...and good question : i'm also wondering 'HOW you got hands on a soft like that' if as suggests your request you're not working in the Energy field but in Civil (hmm..or maybe, you work as an operator in those numerous Hydroelectric dams in Brazil ??...forget it if u want)

Cheers man.

----------


## lagr

alwaw911, the 20 components limitations NOT LIFTED. This is just a demo!!!!!! All other coments from you are not relevant.

----------


## servidor

Hello everyone!
I need help, I have the program and the demo Thermoflow13 I provide
"Xtremme" ThermoFlow18,,, but when visual changes as the classic package says there is an error and hangs literally "the software, if anyone could help would appreciate it greatly. greetings to all

----------


## servidor

Hello everyone!
I need help, I have the program and the demo Thermoflow13 I provide
"Xtremme" ThermoFlow18,,, but when visual changes as the classic package says there is an error and locks up literally "the software, if anyone could help would appreciate it greatly. greetings to all

----------


## lagr

my dear friends all thermoflow versions around hear are demo!!!!Dont mistake about this. The ********s dont go into the essencial of the program. The manufacturer is very clever. For break this you need go into the esencials off the program. ALL THE VERSIONS AROUND HEAR ARE DEMOOOOOOO. THE END

----------


## LOST

thanks.
please upload in another site like rapidshare or ets.

----------


## LOST

> Please try this TFLEX.exe (9.562 MB) and say if run with more than 20 components.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks.
please upload in another site like rapidshare or ets.

----------


## LOST

> +1 lagr, YES IT WORKS thx and this *'20-component limitation'* in Thermoflex is now lifted indeed , see :
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



would you please upload this file in another website?
thanks

----------


## bajwa75

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## seroil

What is this? Advertising? ...$$$...!

----------


## alwaw911

> What is this? Advertising? ...$$$...!



+1...

See More: Thermoflow 19.0

----------


## bajwa75

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## servidor

estimated "elect- pro" would you kindly indicate if you will move the key to the program or know Thermoflow v.19 which would be the cost, but please take it seriously.

----------


## camiqmex

To all and servidor

Not to leave they deceive them, people "elect-pro" only make business by Internet.
you to send money and receive they it, they never answer to them and they do not give software them

A todos

No se dejen enga&#241;ar por esta gente como "elect-pro" solo hacen negocios por internet
ustedes envian el dinero y ellos lo cobran, pero jamas les contestan y no les envian el software.
"elect-pro" tiene varios alias, al parecer es ruso, de sitios como este donde la gente comparte, ellos bajan el software y lo cra**, y despues lo venden.

la mejor forma de evitar que esta gente prolifere es NO comprales nada y esperar a gente que sabe cra** comparta la *******a.
solo es cuestion de esperar.

Saludos

----------


## Orf

Сolleagues, please help - in the 18 version of GT-Pro after filling all the fields click "compute" and nothing happens - no error messages - nothing. So in all, or I do something wrong? At 19, runs PROCOMP1.exe and 18 no.

----------


## lagr

Because your version is DEMO. The compute key is deactivated (in general occurs when your system has more than 20 equipment)

----------


## Orf

Thanks for you answer, "Compute" key is active - green... anybody have work .exe file gt-pro v.18?

----------


## Orf

2elect-pro возможно потому что у вас лицензионная поставка - и HASP ключик есть...

----------


## servidor

2elect-pro возможно потому что у вас лицензионная поставка - и HASP ключик есть...

----------


## lagr

when we are leaving bla, bla, bla and go to essence? When we are going receive not demos hear? 13, 18 19 20 all are demos

----------


## mskhadke

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Many Thanks. Software is working.

----------


## servidor

no it does not work, as you select the different gti change the properties and does not gt-inputs

----------


## khubar

Does anyone have Thermoflow 20.0 by some chance?



khubar@hotmail.comSee More: Thermoflow 19.0

----------


## raji@singapura

Can any one share GT Pro(gas turbine Heat balance) software's source for all the forum members

----------


## lupoinhome

I need any TF INSTALL FILES

Lupo.inhome@msa.hinet.net

Thanks in avanced

----------


## josefreitas

I need TF20

----------


## rahgoshafan

I need TF20

----------


## LOST

> Many Thanks. Software is working.



the software is working but not computing any data file!!!
did you test?

----------


## tobbe

hi guys

please share onemoretime thermoflow.

tanx in advance

----------


## cloudswhite

I'm writing to avoid forum's member are not cheated from "cheapwarez.com"

Unfortunately, I visited the site,cheapwarez.com, while I surfing.

It's tempting me with the software, what i want, and very cheap price.

They were quickly answering the e-mail and guide how to pay.

But, after sending the money, they've never replied my e-mail.

Please, take care of this site.

Have a nice day.

----------


## tam2

i am need tf20,help......

----------


## evgins

hi everybody 

i am looking thermoflow full version

can any one help me?

thanx

----------


## icqaa

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## CakraMas

please share the password

----------


## tobbe

Tanx My Friend,


Please Shre The Password.See More: Thermoflow 19.0

----------


## bajwa75

Please Share The Password.

----------


## icqaa

sorry, i don't have the password too, i had downloaded it in other website, but i can find the website and the password!
what a pity!

----------


## trublity

Are you joking us, icqaa? Waiting for the password & ********!

----------


## zeen88

nono

----------


## tobbe

i need this software , 
share the password or tell us in which site we can find it.

----------


## watson123

plz share the password

----------


## kaweewong

share password , please

----------


## Bacilo

Does anyone already have the ******** for thermoflow 19 ?

----------


## awer5

Please share TF 19 and TF 20 install SN
Site ID Number:
Product Activation Code:

----------


## biswjeet

Please share TF 19 and TF 20 install SN full software with cr#3a$c%k
also please provide  Site ID Number: Product Activation Code:

how to install this software

thanks foerall  please share it

----------


## biswjeet

Please share TF 19 and TF 20 install SN full software with cr#3a$c%k
also please provide  Site ID Number: Product Activation Code:

how to install this software

thanks foerall  please share it

----------


## yogacruise

Please share the source. I hope, I could help: 


yogacruise@gmail.comSee More: Thermoflow 19.0

----------


## yogacruise

Who is able to @rack TF19 without check the content of the hardlock? Send an email yogacruise@gmail.com.

----------


## prabhu0487

what is the password

----------


## watson123

Please share
TF 20 install SN
Site ID Number,Product Activation Code

----------


## Hani Kirmani

Dear bajwa75,

Kindly share the files again. Its unavailable now on rapidshare.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Thanks.

----------


## Bazikstano

pass: uploaded_by_xtreme200x

----------


## yogacruise

Dear BJWA 75


Could you upload to 4 shared.com? thank you

----------


## amin d

> Dear bajwa75,
> 
> Kindly share the files again. Its unavailable now on rapidshare.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its not available now...

----------


## hechicero

I need Thermoflow full, i have a demo but i cant do it simulation, could you upload please.

----------


## mkhurram79

shared files are no longer valid share again

----------


## rebeca72

anyone needs thermoflow19-20-20-22 please contact me.
rebeca_72@live.com

----------


## Beezone

Can anybody share termoflow again?

----------


## shahin332003

Hi
Please send me thermoflow v20 or 19 installation file .thanks my friend : shahin332003@yahoo.com


best regardsSee More: Thermoflow 19.0

----------


## abousaleh

Upload again please...

----------


## abousaleh

I need Thermoflow. Please share with me

----------


## zerobit

all of net thermoflow, dont have any activation or -----.

----------


## abousaleh

I have setup files tf 21. I need a valid name and key for tf 21. Can anyone help me? Thanks

----------


## ProfessionalSS

need thermoflow? pm me

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## josefreitas

You are seling software or exchange it?

----------


## LOST

please share thermoflo23 setup

----------


## omem84

What can you tell me about Professional SoftwareSpecialist? They gave me a trial for three days, and this software is complete and full working. Now I am thinking seriously buying it, any experience before paying?

----------


## josefreitas

this software is good (have interfacec with PEACE - gives the project economy) but is very expensive but the interface is windows runing DOS programs in window (fortran). There are software more simple like Ipsepro (totaly windows) mas also expensive and GATECYCLE. All this soft normaly are payed by companies and are USBkey protected

----------


## ProfessionalSS

what experience do you want to know?
my software is full and you have tested it.

do you need any more time to test?

----------


## ProfessionalSS

what experience do you want to know?


my software is full and you have tested it.

do you need any more time to test?See More: Thermoflow 19.0

----------


## camiqmex

Hi

@professionalSS: Users need to know if anyone has bought you. need to know if you do not cheat on.
many people sell software, they send the money, but never respond. cheat people.
You must be patient and build trust so you can buy it

----------


## ProfessionalSS

This forum is not for business negotiations 
Please contact 
Pss_cheap@hotmail.com 

Many people have bought my software
Regards

----------


## Boot64

Unfortunately, a man with the nickname *ProfessionalSS*, himself not always fulfills his promises!

----------


## zerobit

> Unfortunately, a man with the nickname *ProfessionalSS*, himself not always fulfills his promises!



and also, you are lier and cheater (boot64).
remmember? i paid 700 usd for splm ****** 2012 and you gave me fake generator.
you are big seller. but you are biggest cheater.

----------


## zerobit

> Unfortunately, a man with the nickname *ProfessionalSS*, himself not always fulfills his promises!



and also, you are lier and cheater (boot64).
remmember? i paid 700 usd for splm ****** 2012 and you gave me fake generator.
you are big seller. but you are biggest cheater.

----------


## Boot64

May be, man. If it's really then I'm sorry. I have many customers and my e-mail box everyday is full. And I can forget about some promises. I'm sorry. Please, send me e-mail again. And I will answer you.
My solutions made my hands only! I'm not a reseller, unlike other gentlemen here!

----------


## lubl

if any one have thermoflow 24 please PM me.

----------


## awer5

please upload Thermoflow 24.0

----------


## ProfessionalSS

only 21
pss_cheap@hotmail.com

----------


## ProfessionalSS

only 21
pss_cheap@hotmail.com

----------


## tron322xer2010

Hi
@lubl and @awer5 who want for install if you are not c_r_a_c.k.e.r.s?
you are intermediaries between users and sales professionals?

----------


## tron322xer2010

Hi
@lubl and @awer5 who want for install if you are not c_r_a_c.k.e.r.s?


you are intermediaries between users and sales professionals?See More: Thermoflow 19.0

----------


## ProfessionalSS

I dont know @lubl and @awer5

----------


## javsalo

please send me the software thermoflex20 with full -----


regards
katolbashi@gmail.com

----------


## ProfessionalSS

please contact:
pss_cheap@hotmail.com

----------


## ProfessionalSS

please contact:
pss_cheap@hotmail.com

----------


## puja0908

hi,
i need the thermoflow software.. please post the link

thanks

----------


## puja0908

please send me the thermoflow download link at puja0908@gmail.com

----------


## tonnex

please i need  thermoflow GTPro .Anybody should come to my aid

----------


## ProfessionalSS

Please contact 

pss_cheap@hotmail.com

----------


## watson123

the admin should delete this thread right away
it's turning into Ecommerce

----------

